# Am I being pathetic?! Please help!



## MarleyxIda

Hi everyone I'm new to the forums. And I would like to ask for some advice. Me and my partner live together and we have a 1 year old Working Cocker Spaniel, she's a fantastic all round dog, great in the house, listens to all commands she's a bit touch and go off the lead but my partners working on it! She is also a working dog although Marley (CS) has been around me more since we brought her home, I also housetrained her and fed her some meals and took her for lead walks she's always been a daddy's girl, it's clear to see he's the pack leader. Although I do the hard stuff! Don't get me wrong Marley loves me but she LOVES my partner. So anyway...

My partner has decided to put a deposit down for a Whippet X Saluki/Whippet/Greyhound, so when he works Marley she can flush the rabbits out and for the Lurcher to course. But I just feel a bit pathetic as I've always wanted a Lurcher having owned a couple before, lovely dogs sound temperament (most the time!) and just and all round great dog. My partner said that he will allow me to treat the puppy the same as I did with Marley when she was young and he doesn't mind me taking it for walks and so on but he said he would like it to be ideally his dog, so the way Marley looks up to him is the same sort of relationship he would like with this pup, but I'm very much into Lamping myself.. And I'm feeling a bit jealous and left out. Am I right to feel like this? I just want a dog to look at me and be like "Mum is aaaamaaaazing" I'd like a dog that I could train on one to one.. I feel like my partner is hogging all the dogs.. What can I do about this? Because I don't think there's no way he's going to let me train this puppy as he said he wants to have a bond with it. Looking forward to everyone's responses. And thank you for reading!


----------



## Mirandashell

Hmmm.... IME the dog tends to choose his favourite human. So there's no guarantee that your OH will have the same bond as he does with Marley. So I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Siskin

It's a shame your feeling a bit left out, although you may well find your lurcher puppy may decide you're the best thing since sliced bread.
Is there any chance you could have a third dog later on which will be yours and yours alone?


----------



## Westie Mum

We got two puppies at the same time, one for me, one for OH. 

I did all the training with Poppy including all her dog training classes, the feeding, the snuggles, everything. Likewise OH did everything for Oscar. 

Poppy legally belongs to me, Oscar legally belongs to OH - KC certificates, microchips, Vet register etc. 

Nowadays Poppy will snuggle us both. 

Oscar however only has eyes for his mummy .... much to the annoyance of OH


----------



## MarleyxIda

Mirandashell said:


> Hmmm.... IME the dog tends to choose his favourite human. So there's no guarantee that your OH will have the same bond as he does with Marley. So I wouldn't worry about it too much.


I just know I'm going to fall in love with this puppy straight away and I'm totally ready to put effort in, but it's obviously restricted what I can do.. Hopefully she turns out to be my dog. But I'll try not to worry too much! Thank you.


----------



## MarleyxIda

Siskin said:


> It's a shame your feeling a bit left out, although you may well find your lurcher puppy may decide you're the best thing since sliced bread.
> Is there any chance you could have a third dog later on which will be yours and yours alone?


I hope so! Because if love to have a little friend of my own that only has eyes for me, but I'm doubting it as my partner wants to do most of the work with her.


----------



## lullabydream

It doesn't matter who does all the work with a dog as a rule...

Dogs are fickel and choose a preference for whatever reason they want.

Working dogs will often happy work well for the person but can happily be found at home snuggled with the non working person and in that circumstance the worker doesn't exist.

Bonds happen for a variety of reasons, it helps if you feed, train and walk but its not the be all and end all to be honest.


----------



## kimthecat

Does your partner consult you when he makes these decisions? He decided to get another dog for himself and he's going allow you to bring it up and he doesn't mind you taking it for walks. That's big of him !


----------



## MarleyxIda

kimthecat said:


> Does your partner consult you when he makes these decisions? He decided to get another dog for himself and he's going allow you to bring it up and he doesn't mind you taking it for walks. That's big of him !


He consulted me yes, and I agreed to the pup. But I just feel a tad downhearted about the fact I may never be the dogs owner as I stated before knowing I'll be doing most of the hard stuff. My OH mentioned that he wanted to put his "heart and soul" into this puppy by training and feeding and walking it. But say for an example when he can't be there then he said that I could feed the pup or walk it. On the other hand my partner has been training our other dog for nearly a year and still isn't 100% with how he would like her, and we have raised her since a young pup, but I wouldn't exactly say he has put his full effort into Marley either, so I wonder what he's going to be like with the new pup.


----------



## lullabydream

If Marley isn't no where near on the training front you want him to be...that's where having two dogs especially a young puppy that often picks up bad habits from other dogs will be your main problem to be honest.


Honestly dogs are fickel...I spent the best part of 2 years helping my rehomed Chihuahua become confident in her own skin...and who would she rather be with my other half. Till about 9 months ago and she thought actually my son is the better option..

I have many dogs over the years, and I have been the main care taker or me and the kids. I have some that I can say we're heart and soul mine, and some my OHs and some just full of cupboard love for anyone.

Lurchers are lovely dogs but just be aware with saluki in the mix you may have some amount of aloofness anyway, and the lurcher might not be exactly what you are imagining...as technically you are buying a longdog with that cross.


----------



## Sarah H

lullabydream said:


> It doesn't matter who does all the work with a dog as a rule...
> 
> Dogs are fickel and choose a preference for whatever reason they want.
> 
> *Working dogs will often happy work well for the person but can happily be found at home snuggled with the non working person and in that circumstance the worker doesn't exist.*
> 
> Bonds happen for a variety of reasons, it helps if you feed, train and walk but its not the be all and end all to be honest.


My (female) colleague and her hubby have 3 dogs. A Viszla, sprocker and cocker. They are all working dogs and will go out with her OH during the hunting season and work happily all day. However the Viz loves his mummy and will snuggle up to her if given the chance! Yes, he works brilliantly with her OH but he definitely has his favourite! (The other 2 aren't bothered either way)
So don't lose heart. Pup may very well have a great relationship with both of you, just in different ways. My dog loves my brother and he loves taking her for long walks, but I'm still her 'person'.


----------



## Calvine

MarleyxIda said:


> But say for an example when he can't be there then he said that I could feed the pup


Well, yes; you're not going to let it starve, you'd have the RSPCA breaking down the door, and he's not going to get a dog sitter in! I hope the new dog adores you! I'm sure it will. One of my cats totally adored my son; slept on his bed every single night, never on mine. No reason for it, he didn't lure her with prawns, she just decided he was hers. Fingers crossed the new pup will be the same with you.


----------



## MarleyxIda

Calvine said:


> Well, yes; you're not going to let it starve, you'd have the RSPCA breaking down the door, and he's not going to get a dog sitter in! I hope the new dog adores you! I'm sure it will. One of my cats totally adored my son; slept on his bed every single night, never on mine. No reason for it, he didn't lure her with prawns, she just decided he was hers. Fingers crossed the new pup will be the same with you.


Thank you Calvine. As I put before I would love to have my own little friend. After all the kind responses I suppose it's not always down to the person that feeds and walks them and so on. I'll stay calm and see what happens! But in the mean time looking forward to picking her up next weekend! Thank you.


----------



## Goblin

There's no telling where a bond will form. It's not a pack leader thing either. We have 4 dogs presently. They are all my other half's. Out of those 4, 3 have attached themselves to me far more than her. No rhyme or reason, simply happened. Can be a mix of reasons. A simple one for example if rescuing is previous owner experience. Some dogs are more likely to form a stronger bond with a male instead of female owner and vice versa due to the previous owner who was male/female. Could also be historical based trust issues with either. That's simply 2 of many possibilities.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

MarleyxIda said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to the forums. And I would like to ask for some advice. Me and my partner live together and we have a 1 year old Working Cocker Spaniel, she's a fantastic all round dog, great in the house, listens to all commands she's a bit touch and go off the lead but my partners working on it! She is also a working dog although Marley (CS) has been around me more since we brought her home, I also housetrained her and fed her some meals and took her for lead walks she's always been a daddy's girl, it's clear to see he's the pack leader. Although I do the hard stuff! Don't get me wrong Marley loves me but she LOVES my partner. So anyway...
> 
> My partner has decided to put a deposit down for a Whippet X Saluki/Whippet/Greyhound, so when he works Marley she can flush the rabbits out and for the Lurcher to course. But I just feel a bit pathetic as I've always wanted a Lurcher having owned a couple before, lovely dogs sound temperament (most the time!) and just and all round great dog. My partner said that he will allow me to treat the puppy the same as I did with Marley when she was young and he doesn't mind me taking it for walks and so on but he said he would like it to be ideally his dog, so the way Marley looks up to him is the same sort of relationship he would like with this pup, but* I'm very much into Lamping myself.*. And I'm feeling a bit jealous and left out. Am I right to feel like this? I just want a dog to look at me and be like "Mum is aaaamaaaazing" I'd like a dog that I could train on one to one.. I feel like my partner is hogging all the dogs.. What can I do about this? Because I don't think there's no way he's going to let me train this puppy as he said he wants to have a bond with it. Looking forward to everyone's responses. And thank you for reading!


My response is to wonder why someone on a pet lovers forum would be "into" the persecution of wildlife


----------



## lullabydream

rottiepointerhouse said:


> My response is to wonder why someone on a pet lovers forum would be "into" the persecution of wildlife


I was pretending in my head that wasn't in the post!


----------



## MarleyxIda

rottiepointerhouse said:


> My response is to wonder why someone on a pet lovers forum would be "into" the persecution of wildlife


I have noticed on these forums there is a Working and Sports Dog section. Both me and my OH have permission from a Game Keeper. We don't go out whenever we like and wherever killing whatever, only when the Game Keeper requires us to. It is Legal with permission.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

MarleyxIda said:


> I have noticed on these forums there is a Working and Sports Dog section. Both me and my OH have permission from a Game Keeper. We don't go out whenever we like and wherever killing whatever, only when the Game Keeper requires us to. It is Legal with permission.


Doesn't really answer my question though, what makes a young woman and her partner "really into" lamping??


----------



## MarleyxIda

Because it's enjoyable to see the dog work for what it's bred for. In which I don't see anything wrong with that. It doesn't harm anyone, neither the dog. So I don't believe there is an issue.


----------



## lullabydream

Lamping you need permission of the person who owns the fields not usually a keeper, a farmer.

Due to the night time activity...you don't need a dog to 'flush' as far as am aware.

Confused dot com.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

MarleyxIda said:


> Because it's enjoyable to see the dog work for what it's bred for. In which I don't see anything wrong with that. It doesn't harm anyone, neither the dog. So I don't believe there is an issue.


Ever think about the animal you kill? It certainly harms them. Thankfully the vast majority of the population of this country do not agree with you and find the persecution of wild animals abhorrent. I find it very sad that you don't find anything wrong with killing for sport and your own pleasure.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

MarleyxIda said:


> My partner said that he will allow me to treat the puppy the same as I did with Marley when she was young and he doesn't mind me taking it for walks and so on but he said he would like it to be ideally his dog, so the way Marley looks up to him is the same sort of relationship he would like with this pup,


I'm another one who cringes at the wording of 'my partner has said he will *allow* me'. My wife and i have six dogs .... I don't have to give her 'permission' to interact with the dogs. If your partner is after hero worship from his dogs then you won't get a look in ............

In my opinion, Lamping is simply fox hunting without the horses. The love of killing a defenceless animal under the guise of 'pest control'. Shining a light in the dead of night and shooting (or sending dogs in) when you see the eyes of an animal in petrification is no sport.

J


----------



## Sairy

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> *I'm another one who cringes at the wording of 'my partner has said he will allow me'. My wife and i have six dogs .... I don't have to give her 'permission' to interact with the dogs. If your partner is after hero worship from his dogs then you won't get a look in ............*
> 
> In my opinion, Lamping is simply fox hunting without the horses. The love of killing a defenceless animal under the guise of 'pest control'. Shining a light in the dead of night and shooting (or sending dogs in) when you see the eyes of an animal in petrification is no sport.
> 
> J


I also thought this. It does come across like he's being quite selfish over this. I can't understand it anyway - surely having pets is ideally something you both enjoy. I know plenty of animal lovers who really wish that their partners shared the same interest in their pets as they do. My dog is technically "mine" - she was a 30th birthday present and I'd always wanted a dog. However, my OH gets involved to an equal extent and I just love watching them interact. I can't understand why anyone would want to deny their partner this joy.


----------



## Guest

Utterly confused and sad. I read these forums to learn about dogs and to be amused by their owners antics. Not sure I want to read any more. How can somebody enjoy these 'sports' and then want advice on a PET LOVERS forum. If a wild animal HAS to be culled, it can just as easily be shot with a rifle. At least that is quick. Go away and learn your nasty 'sports' from another saddo into torturing wild animals while you enjoy watching the last few minutes of a frightened defenceless animal running for it's life and failing.


----------



## Guest

At the risk of getting into trouble I'm gonna speak my mind. Your other half sounds like a d*ck and you enable him by going along with his behaviour. As for hunting animals, it's absolutely disgusting. You can let your dog live up to his potential and instincts in many other ways. Tearing a poor defenceless animal to bits while it suffers unimaginable pain for its last moments of life, there are no words.


----------



## Mirandashell

Is that what Lamping is? I had no idea! Wow. My apologies to everyone else, I didn't know the dogs would be used for hunting. Ugh.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Mirandashell said:


> Is that what Lamping is? I had no idea! Wow. My apologies to everyone else, I didn't know the dogs would be used for hunting. Ugh.


http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/lampers-are-the-thugs-of-the-countryside-550739.html

Lamping is the use of spotlights to transfix wild animals in a powerful beam, and then shooting, or deploying dogs, to kill them. Farmers and landowners do it as a means of controlling foxes or rabbits. Most adhere to a code of conduct, have licensed firearms, keep police informed of where and when they will be out, stay well away from roads or homes and shoot only foxes, rats and rabbits.

Its an old article and I don't think they are supposed to kill foxes anymore but you get the general idea


----------



## Mirandashell

Ah right, thank you. I had no idea.


----------



## Burrowzig

rottiepointerhouse said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/lampers-are-the-thugs-of-the-countryside-550739.html
> 
> Lamping is the use of spotlights to transfix wild animals in a powerful beam, and then shooting, or deploying dogs, to kill them. Farmers and landowners do it as a means of controlling foxes or rabbits. Most adhere to a code of conduct, have licensed firearms, keep police informed of where and when they will be out, stay well away from roads or homes and shoot only foxes, rats and rabbits.
> 
> Its an old article and I don't think they are supposed to kill foxes anymore but you get the general idea


You can still kill foxes by lamping and shooting. As OP says they have permission from a gamekeeper, I don't know what threat rabbits would be to the game that they's need to call in a lamper to exterminate them.


----------



## Burrowzig

spamvicious said:


> At the risk of getting into trouble I'm gonna speak my mind. Your other half sounds like a d*ck and you enable him by going along with his behaviour. As for hunting animals, it's absolutely disgusting. You can let your dog live up to his potential and instincts in many other ways. Tearing a poor defenceless animal to bits while it suffers unimaginable pain for its last moments of life, there are no words.


Yeah, I can't understand anyone wanting to be in a relationship with someone who decides they can 'allow' certain behaviours from them. 
But most rabbits killed by dogs aren't torn to pieces alive. My Ziggy got a few in her time, and killed them by a quick neck fracture of asphyxiation by biting hard on the neck. Kite caught one once, held it in her mouth for a few seconds then decided she didn't know what to do next, let go of it it and it ran off back into its burrow.


----------



## Moobli

Hi and welcome to the forum. I hope you haven't been scared away by some of the posts on this thread! There is room for everyone.

Is there any reason why you couldn't have your own lurcher, as well as your OH having his? Of course you may have time, space or financial constraints but if that isn't the case, why not look at getting your own pup? I have found with my OH's working collies that in the majority of cases whoever works them is the ultimate god - despite the fact I usually raise, exercise, socialise and do the initial foundation training of the sheepdog pups. Not an issue at all for me as I have my own German shepherds. While the GSDs are affectionate, obedient and happy to be with my OH, I am their first love. 

In terms of lamping, it is not something I do myself but live on a shooting estate which is often overrun with rabbits and so the gamekeepers lamp them as well as giving permission for others to come and lamp at night, or use ferrets/lurchers/guns during the day. It is just part of life here. I am not a fan of certain types of hunting, but can appreciate that lamping/rabbiting is one of the most humane ways of keeping the population under control. It is also useful when there is a myxomatosis problem and far kinder to the rabbits than allowing them to suffer.


----------



## XemzX

I personally don't know much about what lamping entails but from the description above it sounds as though the animals die pretty quickly, though Ill happily be corrected. I buy much of our dogs food from a local man involved in pest control, though he does use a rifle. I choose to do this on ethical grounds as I feel the animals have ĺived a natural live and been killed quickly, in comparison to the meat industry where not all livestock has a nice life (in my opinion)


----------



## Moobli

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Ever think about the animal you kill? It certainly harms them. Thankfully the vast majority of the population of this country do not agree with you and find the persecution of wild animals abhorrent. I find it very sad that you don't find anything wrong with killing for sport and your own pleasure.


Surely there is room for everyone here? You may not agree with some activities other poster take part in, just as they may not agree with you but I think it is a little unfair to jump on a new member in this way.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Moobli said:


> Surely there is room for everyone here? You may not agree with some activities other poster take part in, just as they may not agree with you but I think it is a little unfair to jump on a new member in this way.


Just as your hackles would go up if someone come on here and started talking about letting their dog worry sheep as if it was something to enjoy and be proud of, mine go up when someone talks about being "into" Lamping like its jolly good fun. As I said like it or not the vast majority of the population do not find it acceptable and as long as I'm entitled to express my opinion I will continue doing so


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

.


----------



## Westie Mum

Mirandashell said:


> Is that what Lamping is? I had no idea! Wow. My apologies to everyone else, I didn't know the dogs would be used for hunting. Ugh.


Neither did i


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Wilfully seeking out living creatures in order to inflict pain or suffering is a disturbing character trait in any human being. To do this without feeling any sense of concern or remorse is bad enough but it is utterly repulsive that it is considered by a minority group to be a source of enjoyment. Like all veterinary surgeons I made a pledge to be a custodian of animal health and welfare. Knowing that any vet could actively partake in or support cruel sports leaves me without words.” Jo Lewis BSc BVMS (Hons) MRCVS

(Vets against hunting document produced for the LACS in 2015)


----------



## Moobli

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Wilfully seeking out living creatures in order to inflict pain or suffering is a disturbing character trait in any human being. To do this without feeling any sense of concern or remorse is bad enough but it is utterly repulsive that it is considered by a minority group to be a source of enjoyment. Like all veterinary surgeons I made a pledge to be a custodian of animal health and welfare. Knowing that any vet could actively partake in or support cruel sports leaves me without words." Jo Lewis BSc BVMS (Hons) MRCVS
> 
> (Vets against hunting document produced for the LACS in 2015)


That is absolutely fair enough and I would imagine they are talking about fox hunting? Lamping is not about seeking out living creatures to inflict pain and suffering but is a means of population control. As I have said, I don't partake it in, nor would I want to, but to attack a new member in such a way is not the way to educate others to your own point of view.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Moobli said:


> That is absolutely fair enough and I would imagine they are talking about fox hunting? Lamping is not about seeking out living creatures to inflict pain and suffering but is a means of population control. As I have said, I don't partake it in, nor would I want to, but to attack a new member in such a way is not the way to educate others to your own point of view.


Oops sorry I didn't know my role was to educate other people to my point of view. I also don't believe I "attacked" a new member - here are my 3 interactions with the OP

"My response is to wonder why someone on a pet lovers forum would be "into" the persecution of wildlife"

"Doesn't really answer my question though, what makes a young woman and her partner "really into" lamping??"

"Ever think about the animal you kill? It certainly harms them. Thankfully the vast majority of the population of this country do not agree with you and find the persecution of wild animals abhorrent. I find it very sad that you don't find anything wrong with killing for sport and your own pleasure."

Which part of that do you consider "attacking"?

As for Lamping not seeking out living creatures to inflict pain and suffering I disagree - it may be "used" as means of population control but that doesn't mean the animal being "controlled" does not suffer. The OP mentions

"she can flush the rabbits out and for the Lurcher to course" which suggests to me at least the dog is being used to kill the rabbits rather than a gun. Whilst the comment below is regarding Hare Coursing using two dogs I don't believe for one minute all rabbits (or other animals accidentally caught/killed) die instantly whether there are one or two dogs involved.

https://www.league.org.uk/hare-hunt...MIlIKsw9Cd2AIVhLDtCh1a8wCuEAMYAiAAEgJYH_D_BwE

Coursing enthusiasts have claimed that caught hares die instantaneously from the bite of one dog. However, hares are often unsuccessfully grabbed several times by the dogs causing terrible injuries and stress. The hares are sometimes heard screaming in terror and pain as the dogs fight over them, as they may become a living rope in a brutal tug of war between the jaws of the dogs.

The government inquiry into hunting with dogs concluded in 2000: *'It is clear, moreover, that if the dog or dogs catch the hare, they do not always kill it quickly.*'


----------



## Guest

I think the point is that this is "Dog Chat", where at the very least, you expect a forum 'chatting' about dog related stuff, sometimes sad, sometimes funny. Whether a dog is going to be a good lamper, courser, or whatever other form of killing animals there is, this should be done on the "Working Dogs" thread, where everyone on that thread will be happy to read these articles. People reading here have learnt stuff they would perhaps rather not expect to see here.


----------



## lullabydream

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Oops sorry I didn't know my role was to educate other people to my point of view. I also don't believe I "attacked" a new member - here are my 3 interactions with the OP
> 
> "My response is to wonder why someone on a pet lovers forum would be "into" the persecution of wildlife"
> 
> "Doesn't really answer my question though, what makes a young woman and her partner "really into" lamping??"
> 
> "Ever think about the animal you kill? It certainly harms them. Thankfully the vast majority of the population of this country do not agree with you and find the persecution of wild animals abhorrent. I find it very sad that you don't find anything wrong with killing for sport and your own pleasure."
> 
> Which part of that do you consider "attacking"?
> 
> As for Lamping not seeking out living creatures to inflict pain and suffering I disagree - it may be "used" as means of population control but that doesn't mean the animal being "controlled" does not suffer. The OP mentions
> 
> "she can flush the rabbits out and for the Lurcher to course" which suggests to me at least the dog is being used to kill the rabbits rather than a gun. Whilst the comment below is regarding Hare Coursing using two dogs I don't believe for one minute all rabbits (or other animals accidentally caught/killed) die instantly whether there are one or two dogs involved.
> 
> https://www.league.org.uk/hare-hunt...MIlIKsw9Cd2AIVhLDtCh1a8wCuEAMYAiAAEgJYH_D_BwE
> 
> Coursing enthusiasts have claimed that caught hares die instantaneously from the bite of one dog. However, hares are often unsuccessfully grabbed several times by the dogs causing terrible injuries and stress. The hares are sometimes heard screaming in terror and pain as the dogs fight over them, as they may become a living rope in a brutal tug of war between the jaws of the dogs.
> 
> The government inquiry into hunting with dogs concluded in 2000: *'It is clear, moreover, that if the dog or dogs catch the hare, they do not always kill it quickly.*'


I thought hare coursing was banned now...
I can't remember the ins and outs either but coursing the animal is supposed to be killed by a gun.

Sorry only snippets I have picked up on from local news stories...they could be pulling out parts of the law to suit said article...

However I read, I would rather not but I like it when those that are caught illegally coursing in my area get sentenced. It's rife here. It's surprisingly how far people travel, however I live in Lincolnshire. If anyone remembers the thread in general chat about the area people live in, I think Lincolnshire stood out for having vast countryside...it's a large county and therefore ideal for those who think they won't get caught. They do...but it might be a drop in the ocean...

Our rescues also take the brunt of those dogs who go lamping. Lamping should be purely for rabbits. There is a lot of nocturnal wildlife around and sadly dogs aren't robots and not always specific to chase rabbits....so some get injured badly from other animals; badgers are the worse. It's not necessarily from people badger baiting this occurs before people jump in, it's just as likely to happen when dogs are set to the lamp. Then they are found the next morning with awful injuries, and rescue centres in our area set out an appeal. As the barstool who trained and raised the lurcher, no doubt from puppyhood, now doesn't want to know.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Moving this to working dogs section .


----------



## Moobli

Chatcat said:


> I think the point is that this is "Dog Chat", where at the very least, you expect a forum 'chatting' about dog related stuff, sometimes sad, sometimes funny. Whether a dog is going to be a good lamper, courser, or whatever other form of killing animals there is, this should be done on the "Working Dogs" thread, where everyone on that thread will be happy to read these articles. People reading here have learnt stuff they would perhaps rather not expect to see here.


Hmm surely dog chat covers a whole host of dog related topics. I have posted photos and threads about working dogs (sheepdogs and police dogs) in this section and no one complained that it should be only in the working dog forum. Just because you personally don't agree with something contained within a post - which, incidentally was about the relationship with the OP's partner's dog and future dog and NOT about lamping itself - doesn't mean it should not be discussed.


----------



## Moobli

Hare coursing is illegal. Rabbiting and lamping is not illegal.


----------



## Moobli

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Which part of that do you consider "attacking"?


Hardly welcoming though eh?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Moobli said:


> Hardly welcoming though eh?


Not being welcoming is hardly the same as attacking though eh?


----------



## SusieRainbow

I think 've made a mistake moving this thread and blurred the borders ! 
The thread was started to discuss OP's relationship with her dog , her partner and any prospective future dogs they might own. 
So if their's any more to be said in that vein let's hear it, or the thread will be closed.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

SusieRainbow said:


> I think 've made a mistake moving this thread and blurred the borders !
> The thread was started to discuss OP's relationship with her dog , her partner and any prospective future dogs they might own.
> So if their's any more to be said in that vein let's hear it, or the thread will be closed.


Sorry Susie but if the OP had mentioned whilst discussing her partner and any prospective relationship with future dogs letting the dogs chase and kill pet cats or lambs then those things would have been picked up on and discussed just as the whole lamping/coursing/killing wildlife is being discussed. Are we to be censored on which bits of posts we are allowed to discuss and respond to?


----------



## SusieRainbow

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Sorry Susie but if the OP had mentioned whilst discussing her partner and any prospective relationship with future dogs letting the dogs chase and kill pet cats or lambs then those things would have been picked up on and discussed just as the whole lamping/coursing/killing wildlife is being discussed. Are we to be censored on which bits of posts we are allowed to discuss and respond to?


No of course not , I fully understand how abhorrent we animal lovers find this subject. I'm at a loss to be honest.


----------



## Rafa

SusieRainbow said:


> No of course not , I fully understand how abhorrent we animal lovers find this subject. I'm at a loss to be honest.


I think the original post was mostly about the OP's relationship with the new pup, but there was quite a bit of detail about lamping, so I think, on balance, the Working Dogs Section is the best place for it.

The thread can still easily be found by anyone who wants to comment.


----------



## sighthounds

You could always share the pup - see it as 'our' dog, instead of 'his' or 'mine'.


----------



## SusieRainbow

sighthounds said:


> You could always share the pup - see it as 'our' dog, instead of 'his' or 'mine'.


This thread is old and no longer relevant, closing.


----------

